# Gunnar Roadie Appraisal



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all, I have an opportunity to buy a 2006 Like New Roadie frame with AlphaQ carbon fork and Chris King headset. It was built up last year and ridden 5 times according to the original owner. Like new metallic black, stock size.. Wondering what the going rate or advice from the RBR experts would appraise this setup. Thanks.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

$400 frame/$75 fork/$80 headset. If you really like it and clean: $650.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks. I looked it over, then thought about some more and finally decided to go carbon. Anyone interested in a good deal on a 52 Roadie, it is on Craigslist DC.


----------

